# 3D Hardware Acceleration Way Too Slow ( ATI )

## bash2007

Hi Community! I just bought a new laptop, an Acer Aspire 5100. I got all the hardware I use working.But I am having a really ugly situation with the 3D hardware accelaration with the card, wich is a :

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

I use the latest ATI driver versions (8.34. :Cool:  since the opensource Radeon (yet) doesnt offer 3D for this card. I got XGL/beryl running and it runs amazingly smooth. But when I attempt to run native games such as Postal 2, Coldwar Demo,  Enemy Territory, AlienArena..these games runs VERY VERY SLOWLY.

Here is my GLXGear output:

```

5944 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1188.742 FPS

5944 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1188.607 FPS

5762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1152.337 FPS

5737 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1147.300 FPS

4602 frames in 5.0 seconds = 920.366 FPS

5583 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1116.553 FPS

7063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1412.183 FPS

10615 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2122.998 FPS
```

Here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "single head configuration"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "AlwaysCore"

    Option      "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, a font server independent of the X server is

# used to render fonts.

        FontPath     "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "synaptics"

        Load  "dri"

        Load "drm"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#       Option  "Xleds"         "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#       Option  "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

# or:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

#       Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:nocaps"

#

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "LCD Panel 1400x1050"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0

        VertRefresh  59.0 - 75.0

        Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip" "on"

  Option                  "RenderAccel" "on"

     Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

 Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

        BoardName   "ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Videocard0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

#       Modes    "1440x900" "1024x768"

                EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

         Option         "Composite"     "Disable"

EndSection

```

Here is my Xorg.0.log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X Window System Version 7.1.99.903 (7.2.0 RC 3)

Release Date: 1 December 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.99.903

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-vidalinux3 #1 Thu Dec 7 06:49:30 AST 2006 i686

Build Date: 10 March 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 11 13:07:30 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "single head configuration"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to:

   unix/:-1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "false"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c5420

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5950 card 1025,009f rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5a3f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1002,5a36 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1002,5a37 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1002,4379 card 1002,4379 rev 80 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4374 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4375 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4373 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4372 card 1025,009f rev 83 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4376 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 01,01,82 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 1002,437b card 1025,009f rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,4377 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4371 card 0000,0000 rev 80 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5975 card 1025,009f rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,009f rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:02:0: chip 168c,001a card 1468,0418 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 1524,1412 card a400,0000 rev 10 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:04:1: chip 1524,0530 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:2: chip 1524,0550 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:3: chip 1524,0520 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:4: chip 1524,0551 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:5:0), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,6,8), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:4:0), (6,7,7), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xc0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0210c00 - 0xc0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc0210800 - 0xc02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc0210400 - 0xc021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x52080000 - 0x520803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008448 - 0x00008448 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008450 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0210100 - 0xc02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0210c00 - 0xc0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc0210800 - 0xc02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc0210400 - 0xc021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x52080000 - 0x520803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008448 - 0x00008448 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008450 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0210100 - 0xc02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0210c00 - 0xc0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0210800 - 0xc02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0210400 - 0xc021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x52080000 - 0x520803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0210100 - 0xc02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008448 - 0x00008448 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008450 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.34.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.34g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb 20 2007 11:49:19

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.34.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-327152

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5975) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0210c00 - 0xc0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0210800 - 0xc02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0210400 - 0xc021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x52080000 - 0x520803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0210100 - 0xc02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008448 - 0x00008448 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008450 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81de638

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0210c00 - 0xc0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0210800 - 0xc02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0210400 - 0xc021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x52080000 - 0x520803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0210100 - 0xc02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008448 - 0x00008448 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008450 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Xpress Series" (Chipset = 0x5975)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x009f)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0100000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS48

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: QDS  Model: 41  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.575 redY: 0.359   greenX: 0.319 greenY: 0.532

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.129   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  QUANTADISPLAY

(II) fglrx(0):  QD15TL072

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff004493410000000000

(II) fglrx(0):    000f0103802115780a4dc0935c518827

(II) fglrx(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    010101010101ea1a0080502010301520

(II) fglrx(0):    44004bcf100000180000000f0008002a

(II) fglrx(0):    0001000400324a041901000000fe0051

(II) fglrx(0):    55414e5441444953504c4159000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):    0051443135544c3037320a2020200089

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  2 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 301/301MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 100/133MHz @ 60Hz []

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 14 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408  800 804 808 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408  768 788 792 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   68.90  1024 1168 1200 1408  768 788 792 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   68.90  848 1080 1112 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.90  800 1056 1088 1408  600 704 708 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   68.90  720 1016 1048 1408  576 692 696 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   68.90  720 1016 1048 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  400 604 608 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  350 579 583 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   68.90  512 912 944 1408  384 596 600 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   68.90  400 856 888 1408  300 704 708 816 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   68.90  320 816 848 1408  240 644 648 816 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   68.90  320 816 848 1408  200 604 608 816 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (98, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408  800 804 808 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408  768 788 792 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   68.90  1024 1168 1200 1408  768 788 792 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   68.90  848 1080 1112 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.90  800 1056 1088 1408  600 704 708 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   68.90  720 1016 1048 1408  576 692 696 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   68.90  720 1016 1048 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  400 604 608 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  350 579 583 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   68.90  512 912 944 1408  384 596 600 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   68.90  400 856 888 1408  300 704 708 816 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   68.90  320 816 848 1408  240 644 648 816 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   68.90  320 816 848 1408  200 604 608 816 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 126976 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0210c00 - 0xc0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0210800 - 0xc02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0210400 - 0xc021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0210000 - 0xc02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x52080000 - 0x520803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xc0210100 - 0xc02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [23] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008448 - 0x00008448 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008450 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008433 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00008434 - 0x00008437 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00008440 - 0x00008447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.-1.903

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb7fb6000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.34.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Feb 20 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.19-vidalinux3

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x38000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 11.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Synaptics auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Synaptics touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Synaptics: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Synaptics auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Synaptics touchpad found

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

```

What is so embarassign about this situation is that Windows (came with the laptop) runs these games fast, what can I do?

----------

## ricce_n

You can send a mail to ATI and ask them to write drivers that actually works, or even better release the hw specs so someone else can write a driver that works.

But you probably wouldn't get the answar you want as many other already asked.

----------

## deface

Return the laptop and get one w/ an nvidia card! - could you paste the output of glxinfo ?

----------

## marcellus1st

I'm not sure but your card is supposed to be weak, I get ~3500 fps with glxgears and I have a x700, check if your powersaving is activated, I think theres an init script atisomewhat, and add "Option       "PowerState" "3"" to your driver section cause this powermanagement starts at the lowest mode iirc.

You could also try to tweak some performance, ther is some documentation about the driver and I read something about overwriting the chip id of some ati cards to squeese about 30% more out of the card.

Remember overwriting your chipid is not recommented by ati and could cause massive damage to your graphic card and I thing its illegal to ^^

----------

## WalmartSniperLX

Ati clearily stated themselves not to pay any attention to glxgears when testing ati hardware. I support this statement as well since I got lower frames with proprietary drivers than with open source ones, but my games ran much faster. But that all I can say.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deprave

Well my experience using XGL/BERYL/FGLRX as a gamer is very poor, I just go into normal xorg with a normal WM and games run great, what I am trying to say is...I hope you are not trying to play these game from within xgl because doing so will often cause problems in my experience. I am using radeon 9600 on a desktop so the hardware is quite different from your card regardless.

----------

